# Hairpins



## davidgiul (Nov 13, 2012)

One of Suzie's friends asked if I could turn a few hair pins for her and I said I could try. Started working on them and enjoyed the process.
The first set is curly Koa and the second with the shells is Amazon Rosewood. The finish is sprayed conversion varnish. The shells are the fruits of Suzie's diving adventures.
[attachment=13457]
[attachment=13458]


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2012)

Very nice. Y'all make a great team. 



But I do wonder if Suzy sells seashells by the seashore.


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 13, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Very nice. Y'all make a great team.
> 
> 
> 
> But I do wonder if Suzy sells seashells by the seashore.


Suzie says you are a clever man.
Thanks


----------



## Patrude (Nov 13, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> One of Suzie's friends asked if I could turn a few hair pins for her and I said I could try. Started working on them and enjoyed the process.
> The first set is curly Koa and the second with the shells is Amazon Rosewood. The finish is sprayed conversion varnish. The shells are the fruits of Suzie's diving adventures.



Interesting project, and nice touch with the shells. Thats a keeper. Great use of small wood. Nice work


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. Y'all make a great team.
> ...



Since we both over-married that makes us both pretty clever.


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 13, 2012)

Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...


:davidguil:


----------



## JimH (Nov 13, 2012)

Very nice. I really like the seashell touch.
I made a few of these a couple years ago along with some knitting needles.


----------



## Brink (Nov 14, 2012)

Very well done! Love the use of the shells.


----------



## BarbS (Nov 14, 2012)

Those look great. I, too, like the shells, and the curly koa ones are nice, too.


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 15, 2012)

Those are really neat. Very clever indeed. How big are they? However big they are, you've done a great job on them.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 15, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. Y'all make a great team.
> ...



Wow, I had imagined Suzy to have great judgement with one glaring flaw...

Seriously, those are cool! On my list of things to try...


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 15, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Those are really neat. Very clever indeed. How big are they? However big they are, you've done a great job on them.


Total length is about 7". Thanks


----------

